# Safe shooting distance?



## jbm427 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm wonder what a safe distance for plinking. Behind my house there is an open field and it is about 2200' to 2500' to the next road... My question is that a safe distance to step behind the house and plink cans of a saw horse? :smt017

Thanks in advance..


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Not if you are using a .22?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Are there any berms, hills, ditches, etc. that you can shoot into? That distance is not good for any shooting unless you have some kind of backstop (preferrably something like earth, gravel, etc.) Not really enough information to comment effectively.


----------



## jbm427 (Jan 28, 2012)

Charlie said:


> Are there any berms, hills, ditches, etc. that you can shoot into? That distance is not good for any shooting unless you have some kind of backstop (preferrably something like earth, gravel, etc.) Not really enough information to comment effectively.


Sorry shooting Pk380...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks but I was referring to the terrain and any backstop type structures. If that area is relatively flat with no backstops, I wouldn't recommend shooting *any* firearm there. Depending on the angle of the barrel, I'd bet most projectiles from a firearm (aside from maybe a small gauge shotgun) would leave the property. A good earth bermed backstop might be the answer. Just my two bits.

Oh, and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Charlie is spot on; you need a good earthen berm.


----------



## jbm427 (Jan 28, 2012)

We went further out and shot.. Everything is pretty flat around here.. I found a spot that had a little over a mile of farm land. I figured that would be good enough. Now to find some deals on some ammo so she can shoot the gun a get a good feel for it......


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't think that is safe, shoot in more like in forest


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Many places have regulations, so check in to that. Otherwise, you need a good earthen berm to shoot into.
Most bullets will travel several miles depending on the angle of departure, so shooting from higher to lower is a bonus.

OOOPs, this is one of those resurrected threads from a decade ago. LOL Still,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Again an 11 year old thread..... why is this happening?????


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Higgy Baby said:


> Again an 11 year old thread..... why is this happening?????


Well, it is a discussion forum,,,,,,,,,,Discuss. Yes it's old, and it is trending, it happens everywhere. Most of the topics still seem relevant.
This forum is a little slow, and it doesn't hurt to take a look at days past. Many of the things are the same, and much of the "Wisdom" that wasn't very correct then is still hanging around today. Lots of interesting posts.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Higgy Baby said:


> Again an 11 year old thread..... why is this happening?????


Ha ha ha! I've been "duped" a couple of times by one of these oldies, but goodies!


----------

